# Grass ID



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Finding a few spots of this in one of my hayfields. Any idea what it is?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> Any idea what it is?


My wife said "Pretty", but I don't think that's correct.  She likes that purple/pink color, BTW.

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

We have something similar around here. We call it Indian grass. It's a native grass here in Minnesota.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Update - reached out to our extension agent and he thinks it's common velvet grass. Can't say I've ever seen it around here. Makes me wonder if it's bonus seed in these bags of Timothy we plant...

Thanks,
Bill


----------

